
Ask HN: Open-source tracker? - foss_it
Are there any projects that curate a list of production-grade open source software, perhaps by category?<p>I just heard about GraalVM (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;graalvm&#x2F;graal) in Carin Meier&#x27;s Clojure Conj talk and realized that I would not know where to find such a project if she had not mentioned it.
======
welder
Usually I start from a curated "Awesome" list by language or topic:

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

